# Ticking color question



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm kinda stumped as to Fatboys overall color.Looking at his appereance overall I would say sable.But then he has weird spots on his fur.
Of course it's nothing that I can pick up in photos.On both sides of him,really one more then the other,he has spots.They look like dark brown spots on his light brown fur.Overall he has 4 different shades of brown on him.
But my question is this,is it still ticking when it's not done against a white background?Would dark brown on top of light brown still be considered ticking?Or a type of merle?
I've tried looking at different colors on google and can't come up with any definits.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it would still be sable. Marley has a few different browns on him too but no spots. Very interesting do you have any close up pics of him where they might show?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

No I can't get the man to sit still long enough.:rofl:
Here's one way to descibe it though.It looks like his fur is wet in certain places when it isn't.So those places look like spots.
I mean I figured he was sable like Marley.They are almost identical in coloring.But I didn't know if the spots went along with the sable coloring or if you would say something like sable with ticking or something to the like.
But thanks for the quick response Krystal!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Not a problem. Very interesting. I hope someone else comes in with more info.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is he shedding? Twilight looks splotchy when she sheds.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it merle? Sometimes that happens with the merle color pattern


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Is he shedding? Twilight looks splotchy when she sheds.


Not that I can tell.I mean I'm not sweeping up any more then usual. 


gamer said:


>


It may be a type of Merle.It looks like how the dog in the first picture looks,only with 2 different colors brown.
The only place where he has it as dark and big as the second pic is on the back of his head.There he has 3 different color browns.Does any of that make sense?lol


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting too bad we cant get a good pic to see


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd need to see a pic, but one of my old males born from an all white mother and a 99% brindle father had ticking similar to what you would see from a German Shorthair Pointer.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll keep trying to get a good pic where everyone can see.Thanks for all the responses though!


----------

